# Burke Gathering (3/5) Roll Call



## Greg (Jan 31, 2005)

The Burke Gathering is set for Saturday, March 5. Please reply to this thread if you are *definitely* planning to attend. We need to try to get as close to 20 people as possible to get the group rate.

It's looking like that day may not work out for me (possible family committment). I have asked thetrailboss to act as the "Burke Gathering Ambassador". His role would be to define a meeting place/time and distribute the lift tickets which need to be purchased in advance. This thread is a good place for discussing these and other items.

As far as lift tickets goes, my approach will be for members to pay me by PayPal or check by *February 19*. I will then order tickets for those that paid and have time to get them to thetrailboss for distribution the day of the event.

So, if you are planning to attend, please reply to this thread with the total number of people in your party and I will contact you directly via *private message* to make arrangements for payment.


----------



## Vortex (Jan 31, 2005)

I  am  definitely in.  I will help if some help  is needed. just 1ticket please.


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 31, 2005)

1 Ticket here please


----------



## Greg (Jan 31, 2005)

andyzee: 2 tickets


----------



## Masskier (Jan 31, 2005)

I will take 2 tickets please


----------



## nekgirl (Feb 1, 2005)

I have a pass to Burke, but will meet you there!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2005)

I will be there, of course, to help out and facilitate.  However, I think that we will be using our 2 complimentary passes.   :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2005)

nekgirl said:
			
		

> I have a pass to Burke, but will meet you there!!



Maybe ask some of your non-passholder friends to join us and get discounted tix through AZ?


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2005)

Seems like we need to get more active on this.  I'm still in.  Like to make plans.  I'm on vacation before this trip so will be hard to follow prior to trip.  TheTrailboss lets see that Burke positive motivation :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Seems like we need to get more active on this.  I'm still in.  Like to make plans.  I'm on vacation before this trip so will be hard to follow prior to trip.  TheTrailboss lets see that Burke positive motivation :wink:



As stated, read all of my posts  :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

OK, I count six people needing tix.  We need 14 more...bring your friends...your pets...anyone who can ski or ride!  I'll get in touch with some of my friends as well!  

If you can't find anyone, play it safe and go to the Burke website and get the "buy one get one 50 percent off" promo or grab the "Northeastern Ski Map" with the $10 coupon in it.   :wink: 

www.skiburke.com

18 inches of new snow up there from the last storm!!!!


----------



## Greg (Feb 15, 2005)

It's looking doubtful that I'm gonna make it up there. However, I'm still prepared to organize getting the lift tickets in the event we can get a few more folks on board. I will contact the mountain later this week and let them know how many are definitetly coming and whether we can get some sort of price break, if not the true group rate...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2005)

I have that coupon if a group rate does not work I'll still go if others do.  Thetrailboss Pm responded to You know I'm busting Stones :wink:


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 15, 2005)

I won't be able to make it because I'll be skiing in Chamonix.

Meeting all of you sounds like fun though!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

TeleGrrrl said:
			
		

> I won't be able to make it because I'll be skiing in Chamonix.
> 
> Meeting all of you sounds like fun though!



Sounds like tough work..somebody's gotta do it!   :wink:   Please write a trip report!  If you get a chance, hop the border and ski Zermatt.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2005)

For those that need motivation:

http://www.caledonianrecord.com/pages/picture_of_the_day/story/bc9f36b1a


----------



## Vortex (Feb 15, 2005)

Thetrailboss nice linc that was motivating. Your old small area opened also.   Can't wait for this trip to put a few names to faces.


----------



## TeleGrrrl (Feb 15, 2005)

thetrailboss, I skied Zermatt for a week last year. Awesome    

I'm going to hop the Italian border for a day at Courmayer this trip though. 
Am doing th Vallee Blanche, and part of the Haute Route.

Yippee


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2005)

i am planning on attending, but again am concerned about the prepayment of tickets in event i can not make it or bad weather.  definitely on board for attending but i'd rather pay a little more at the door than risk loosing some cash if i can't make it.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 16, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i am planning on attending, but again am concerned about the prepayment of tickets in event i can not make it or bad weather.  definitely on board for attending but i'd rather pay a little more at the door than risk loosing some cash if i can't make it.


We need more people for a group rate anyway.  We should just all hook up and use the coupons if the group does not get larger.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 16, 2005)

*gathering*

I am hoping to get the day so I can attend. Haven't been to Burke since the Wednesday car load for 20 bucks days. The last time it actually rained while we were there but still had a fun day.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Thetrailboss nice linc that was motivating. Your old small area opened also.   Can't wait for this trip to put a few names to faces.



Thanks Bob.  It is a nice pic...we did visit the Lyndon Outing Club where the old rope tow was spinning!  Snow looked a bit thin on their slope and the T-Bar was broken (at least they were trying to fix it).  Brought back old memories to see the lights on the slope on Friday night (reminscent sigh)   :wink:   Wish I was back up there.  

Rivercoil and Ski_resort observer...PLEASE come!  It's looking like we might be using the coupons and skiing together.  TB here can show you some stuff for the first few runs and then you can either tag along or go off on your own.  East Bowl...Willoughby...the steeps of Doug's Drop (love that name!)  

Check it out:  www.skiburke.com


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 16, 2005)

trailboss, i'm very familiar with burke, no need to twist my arm  actually, i'm heading up to burke this saturday with an eye towards scoping out a possible relocation to lyndonville if all goes well   should be back up there for the meet up!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> trailboss, i'm very familiar with burke, no need to twist my arm  actually, i'm heading up to burke this saturday with an eye towards scoping out a possible relocation to lyndonville if all goes well   should be back up there for the meet up!



LUCKY!!!!  PM me with any questions about my hometown and where you want to relocate to  :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2005)

ThetrailBoss, Do we pair ourselves up with the coupons or can you help with this?  I'll be on vacation the week before this trip.  I did the math with a coupon its like $35 and change per person.   If anyone needs a coupon I  have 1 from the globe a couple of weeks ago, plus The one I downloaded off the site.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 17, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> ThetrailBoss, Do we pair ourselves up with the coupons or can you help with this?  I'll be on vacation the week before this trip.  I did the math with a coupon its like $35 and change per person.   If anyone needs a coupon I  have 1 from the globe a couple of weeks ago, plus The one I downloaded off the site.



Good question.  At this point I'm waiting to hear what Greg is able to do with the mtn.   :wink:


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2005)

I count seven needing advanced tickets now. I contacted the mountain asking if there was anything we could do here...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2005)

Thankx to both of you.  Again if there is something I can help with I will.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 17, 2005)

I'll be there, and have ticket arrangements made already.  

See you there...


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2005)

Any update here?  I know you guys just got back from the beast.  TrailBoss I can always call you next week if it takes a little more time to put it together.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

We're still waiting to hear back from the mtn.


----------



## Vortex (Feb 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> We're still waiting to hear back from the mtn.


Thankx TB,  I'll check back.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

I pinged David from Burke again. He's usually very responsive to Email, but I'll call if I don't hear back by tomorrow. trailboss - what's that Burke 2 for 1 deal you mentioned to me at the Beast? That may be the best option.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> I pinged David from Burke again. He's usually very responsive to Email, but I'll call if I don't hear back by tomorrow. trailboss - what's that Burke 2 for 1 deal you mentioned to me at the Beast? That may be the best option.



Well, there are two promos.  

One is buy one get one 50 percent off (which was what I was saying)

The other is a coupon from The Entertainment Book which is a "buy one get one free" deal.


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> One is buy one get one 50 percent off (which was what I was saying)
> 
> The other is a coupon from The Entertainment Book which is a "buy one get one free" deal.


Cool. You may want to make arrangements now to use one of these in the event the they can't offer any type of group rate.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 22, 2005)

OK...sounds good.  I will try to contact these individuals via PM...*but if any of you are out there reading this, please PM me with your E-mail address so we can coordinate details (meeting place, time, tix, etc).  *

In the meantime...5 inches of more powder up there and it's still coming down...here are some more photos to entice you to join us!!!

http://www.skiburke.com/gallery.html?stat=Image+Gallery&substat=Conditions&sstat=&ref=87


----------



## Greg (Feb 22, 2005)

David Emailed me back and suggested using the buy one get one 50% off online deal. It amounts to a 25% savings per ticket, but you'll need an even number of folks needing tickets to maximize the savings.


----------

